# I fractured my knee last night....



## Roux (Nov 8, 2014)

So I was goofing off with our 65lb dog last night, pushing him around with my knees as he tried to eat them (lol) and I caught what I think was his brow line because I hit bone HARD. This morning it was still killing me so I decided to go to a clinic knowing we're about to not have health insurance (husband is switching jobs on Saturday) and low and behold, it's fractured. What sucks is we live on a second floor, up two flights of stairs and I will have to pack our car alone on the 23rd. I also have an infant daughter not to mention groceries I will have to carry up and down the stairs on my own. What joy it'll be! I'm sure my healing time will be severely prolonged.


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

Ouch, good luck!


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

Sounds like a total nightmare! Sorry it happened.


----------

